# Topics > Wearable computers, wearable electronics > Smart shoes >  Orphe, smart footwear, no new folk studio Inc., Tokyo, Japan

## Airicist

Website - nonewfolk.shop

twitter.com/orphe

----------


## Airicist

Orphe × Mixxx

Published on May 26, 2017

----------


## Airicist

How to use Orphe: Smart Footwear

Published on Jul 28, 2017

----------


## Airicist

Interview with B-BOY WING ZERO & 2GOO / Smart Footwear® Orphe

Published on Sep 26, 2017

----------


## Airicist

ORPHE TRACK: The world's first SHOE LOG PLATFORM

Published on Jan 7, 2018




> It’s the world’s first Smart Shoes Platform which analyzes various kinetic data from your feet such as walking, running, kicking, jumping and dancing.
> 
> By incorporating this system in other shoes, we will revolutionize sports, health, entertainment, and everyday life.

----------

